# Help with DCN pans



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all, 
Quick question. If I order the metal FN pans for 23.95 from "Bass Epuipment", do I still have to spray paint them or can I use them right away? I read somewhere that they have to be coated with something which takes weeks to dry/be safe for rats. I do not think I have weeks at the rate one rat is chewing my concrete mixing tubs I have been using. Any help would be great.


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

I've heard they aren't coated but never bought them myself. Thats just what I've read when I was interested in getting them.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

I just bought the stainless steel ones for $40 and they don't need to be painted. I literally took them out of the box, washed them off, dried them and put them right in! As long as you clean them and dry them well every time you change the bedding they should be fine. As far as the $20 versions go they are galvanized and yes they need to be powder coated or painted with a non-toxic paint or they will rust? I believe.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

When I bought mine I bought the galvanized pans (I believe they were the only ones available at that time) and epoxy painted them, but I would recommend getting the stainless as they do not need any extra steps.


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

NaughtyFaerie, could you upload a photo of how your pans looks? I am relectuant to spend over 40 dollars, but if it looks nice and is the best option on the table, I will.


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

I actually just ordered one galvanized pan, after realizing shipping for the SS version was 20$! While shipping for the galvanized was only 10.Does any one have any tips on how to finish it over? I only needed one as just my males are chewers, but hopefully I can order the stainless steel version next time for the upper level.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I use rustoleum on things I need to paint for my pets. Make sure to let it cure afterwards for about a week.


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mimsy: I read that with Rust-Oleum, you have to sand and prime it first. What did you prime it with? Did you put any coating over the Rust-Oleum?


Could you post a photo of what your cage looks like?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Rustoleum has several different primers and suggests using a clear coat over. They also have a 2x paint designed to be primer and paint in one.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I use the stainless ones and they are awesome! Got them last Christmas and they still look brand new. They are shiny and fit the DCN perfectly. I also got them to make mine .5" taller (extra $6 per pan) and that helps keep the litter inside better. 
Pic of the pans in the DCN 
 

Pic of a pan inside the cage with a rat for size reference.


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, that was a good idea to ask about making the pans taller. I like the look of the stainless steel.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a stainless steel pan as well and I love it. I just took it out of the box, wiped it down and placed it in the cage! Plus they are SUPER easy to clean. I mean its a bit big to wash in my bathtub but I have a detachable shower head. For quick cleaning I just use disinfectant wipes and wipe down the floor, and then use paper towels so it dries. 

I do use fleece though and i'm coming to find that since my rats are extreme chewers that I should switch to something else. But overall the stainless steel pans are great! Totally recommend


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks! I got the idea from someone else on here actually. They are a lot more expensive than the cheaper pans, but IMO they are worth it based on how good they wear and how easy they are to clean.. Plus, I figured I would easily spend as much money buying paint / sealer to make the cheaper pans safe. 

Flowertown chinchillas (in Canada) Also has pans for the DCN and they offer already powder-coated pans, but not stainless steel. Their pans are cheaper, but shipping is more expensive than Bass equiptment. They do, however, have a metal shelf tray that I"ve been considering getting. 

I used to use fleece and honestly, mine chewed the heck out of it... plus, I found it harder to control the smell with fleece, even changing it out every 3-4 days. With shredded aspen and pine or paper pellets (thin layer below aspen) the cages can go a week before any detectable odor. I've removed the levels from the DCN now due to chewing of the plastic pans and odor with the fleece... If only I could fine a deep metal pan that would fit them, that would be great.


----------

